# Worth a try, anyone have a NOS Gas Tank



## Schwinncoll (Sep 7, 2015)

without the Whizzer stamping (regular decals) for a 52-53 Whizzer Cycle Truck?


----------



## mason_man (Sep 7, 2015)

Do you know any Whizzer hoarders? 

Ray


----------



## Schwinncoll (Sep 8, 2015)

If I did, would I be posting here asking if anyone had one?


----------



## racie35 (Sep 8, 2015)

You would if they keep hoarding and won't sell


----------



## mason_man (Sep 8, 2015)

You sound Sirius? Let's see. 
Hoarders! 

Ray


----------



## racie35 (Sep 9, 2015)

Careful what you wish for...I wonder how much that tank cost...lol


----------



## Schwinncoll (Sep 13, 2015)

PM Sent about the gas tank.


----------



## Schwinncoll (Sep 17, 2015)

pm sent about the silver tank, please reply


----------



## Schwinncoll (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the tank.  I closed the deal on it and paid for it.  Its on its way to me tomorrow.


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice tank, is it nos or repaint, almost looks to shinny for nos


----------



## Schwinncoll (Oct 7, 2015)

mrg said:


> Nice tank, is it nos or repaint, almost looks to shinny for nos




Its not NOS, its the best restored tank that the previous owner has seen in 20 years.  For the price, I couldn't get a new tank with having it painted and decals, then clear over the top of the decals.


----------



## mason_man (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice


----------

